# Callas Sonnambula



## SimpleSimonSays (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello,

Anyone here knows which version of "Ah! non credea mirarti" (Bellini La Sonnambula) is used during the manta ray segment on the 1991 Luc Besson sea documentary Atlantis?

The end credits says Antonino Votto, Orchestre du Theatre de La Scala de Milan. It is a live recording and she sing it alone. I heard both the live 1955 Bernstein and 1957 Votto and they are not It. 

The sound is very good for a live recording of that time. There is applause at the end of the aria. My guess is that its from a live recital. But its not on the Live Recitals box set either. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Could it be Edinburgh 1957? She wasn't in her best voice, but Testament issued it in pretty good sound a few years back.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Wellcome Simon, I think you've come to the right place!

Sadly I can't help, and the editing is rather abrupt here...


----------



## SimpleSimonSays (Apr 21, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> Wellcome Simon, I think you've come to the right place!
> 
> Sadly I can't help, and the editing is rather abrupt here...


Hello,

Yes, It is indeed that version that I am looking for. Rather short clip but that's the one.

Thank you.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

SimpleSimonSays said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, It is indeed that version that I am looking for. Rather short clip but that's the one.
> 
> Thank you.


It was after listening to that clip that I thought it might be Edinburgh.


----------



## SimpleSimonSays (Apr 21, 2015)

If Its that Edinburgh performance you are talking about, that is not the one.

Thank you.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

SimpleSimonSays said:


> If Its that Edinburgh performance you are talking about, that is not the one.
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds like it is.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

This is a perfect combination.

I love both Callas and Manta Rays . The ray is a sort of an oceanic ballerina, as well as Callas for bel canto


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

As new member I just came across this. I have virtually every recording of this by Callas and based on background noises or the lack there of nothing seems to match up. Even the studio version as a barely audible click at one point and it is missing here. Of course audience noises can be digitally removed and applause can be added. My guess is that if the applause is genuine that it is 4 July, 1957 from Cologne. In both Edinburgh performances someone shushes the audience to stop applauding and not spoil the trance like moment. My second guess would be the Edinburg performance of 21 August 1957 based on the sound quality, but the applause would have to be edited in if that were the case. So the jury is still out!


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

Rossiniano said:


> As new member I just came across this. I have virtually every recording of this by Callas and based on background noises or the lack there of nothing seems to match up. Even the studio version as a barely audible click at one point and it is missing here. Of course audience noises can be digitally removed and applause can be added. My guess is that if the applause is genuine that it is 4 July, 1957 from Cologne. In both Edinburgh performances someone shushes the audience to stop applauding and not spoil the trance like moment. My second guess would be the Edinburg performance of 21 August 1957 based on the sound quality, but the applause would have to be edited in if that were the case. So the jury is still out!


Well I FINALLY figured it out! I do have every Callas recording of this aria and the one that I neglected to check was the originally rejected 1955 version conducted by Tullio Serafin that was intended for the "Callas at La Scala" album. When released in the 1950's the studio recording under Votto was sustituted. However, on the CD releases there was a return to the original concept even though its release was not approved by Callas. If applause was added it was obviously edited in after the fact. A careful analysis of some barely audible background thuds is what revealed the source.

I did not loose any sleep over this, but the light bulb went off a short while ago and BINGO!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1965


----------

